

10 Useful Frameworks To Develop HTML-Based Webapps for Touch Devices - Uncle_Sam
http://woorkup.com/2010/08/25/10-useful-frameworks-to-develop-html-based-webapps-for-touch-devices/

======
listic
Will Dojo Toolkit work for touch devices?

